# Showing Question.....



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Locally i dont see it being a problem, but in bigger shows like breed shows thats look down upon. More and more people are getting more about "color and bling" in the english world its coming up slowly but as of right now its not the "in" thing.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

ok great...thank you....


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Ohh could you imagine English saddles with silver?! That might be kind a cool!

Lady - I've seen both that the shows here, color coordinated and not. I think both look great but some of the breed shows don't seem to be as color coordinated as the open ones. 

Good luck!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Ohh I wasnt refering to silver english saddles/bridles. Mostly saddle pads and leg wear etc. Like instead of white saddle pads with your white shirt and black/blue jacket it would be say a blue saddle pad with a blue shirt with or without jacket.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I was responding to Delete's post about English 'bling'.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

ohh ok...it would be kinda cool though


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I was trying to think how you would do it!

Do you have pictures of your show outfit? Purple is my fave color. I finally found a draft horse halter in purple. Love, love, love it!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I think I have one picture. My horse had the purple saddle pad leg wraps.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_In a jumper class, you could wear coordinating wraps and saddle pad, but its not for a hunter class. No boots or wraps for any HUS class._


----------

